# Problem w/ JL 1000/1



## Fathom04 (May 15, 2009)

First off, this is my first post.. Ive gotten so much info from here. Greatest site on the net, imo -- Thanks!

To my question... 

I have a JL 1000/1 out of warranty (ive been w/o my system for quite some time because of this problem but never tried to get help). The ground is slipping out of the jack. I try to put the ground back in and screw it in.. but it's stripped. This apparently is a well known problem with the line and if it was under warranty i could send it back. Unfortunately i can't... Any suggestions on how to permanently fix this problem?

I wish it was as simple as other amps... but it's inside it... Not sure what to do... may tear stuff up.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you can solder it, but it will be a perm fix


----------



## Fathom04 (May 15, 2009)

Only problem w/ that is... i'm not sure it's even going to get a good connection. I have to really get it in there and move it a couple of times for it to actually work.. Otherwise it just shuts down. Is it practical to change the clamps/screws?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you would have to remove the terminal from the motherboard inside and then re solder it...take it to a car audio shop and have them bench test the amp.


----------



## Fathom04 (May 15, 2009)

lol i was advised to send it in to jl audio... because "they might take it." Tyvm for your help - i'll try soldering.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

They also charge $350 for a 1000/1 amp as well I have had to send a few in and they rejected it saying that is was consumer abuse, not covered under warranty. Be carefull.


----------

